# how's this for lucky?



## 37fleetwood (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it just me or is this an amazing find for $25.55 shipped.






Ok, maybe I should explain. this junk is going to fit into the tank of my Fleetwood. the thing is these bikes have a 6 volt system. I've seen the switches go for more by themselves and this pile has the wires, the end tab for the battery holder, the button and switch. not to mention the horn itself. the horn button still even has the plating on it!!!


----------

